# St. Patricks Day



## Mandy (Mar 13, 2007)

What are you doing craftwise for st. patricks day? Any fun crafts or recipes to share?


----------



## *zoe (Mar 13, 2007)

I made green 4 leaf clover shaped soaps. I waited too long to make them though, so they won't be ready in time I'm afraid.  They are cute though!


----------



## apple (Mar 14, 2007)

I've sort of just been focusing on "springy" products. I made a bunch of green soaps though that i can use for the whole spring time season, rather than just st. patricks.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Tropical flair*

I was making some body sprays you know just experimenting right. So my daughter(nine) decided she was going to mix a drop of each to find a perfume she would like for me to make for her. So she found an awesome mixture with four different scents. It smells amazingly sweet and teenish!! I'm still testing it to see how long it lasts. It was so exciting because she was so proud of herself and she told me if I sell one I have to share the profits lol.


----------



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm made green lip balms in mint, lime and apple (separate, not mixed) fragrances. I decorated the containers with cute shamrock stickers.


----------

